# Hamilton Electric Pacer



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

I just bought this one on ebay:










Vendor's crappy photos. Sorry about them. I am not familiar with the advertising logo on the dial. Any thoughts?

The reason I bought it was to get the band. I am hopeful it is in decent shape. Another crappy photo:










I have never had an original band for a Pacer so I am looking forward to getting it. I have quite a nice Pacer and I've got the box, papers etc. The band will top it off.


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

Nicely done mate !! :thumbup:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> I am not familiar with the advertising logo on the dial. Any thoughts?


I guess the clue is in the three initials on the back Dave. Is it "JMC" or something else?


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2010)

Quite an unusual logo. The leaf suggests nature, and the hexagon suggests abstract mathsy things. Maybe it was for a company which made machines for counting seeds or something. 

(With such loose thinking I fully expect to be wrong, ...but I'll do little whoops it it turns out that I'm even close. )


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Researching these things can be fun as well as educational. My thoughts are that the initials are the awardee and the F.F.Beall is the name to research. Just a quick look and i found reference to a businessman and some sort of engineer.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

watchnutz said:


> Researching these things can be fun as well as educational. My thoughts are that the initials are the awardee and the F.F.Beall is the name to research. Just a quick look and i found reference to a businessman and some sort of engineer.


Interesting idea Bill...could be, since I think you'd more likely have the awardee in script/italics rather than the company. But researching these things can go nowhere....RenÃ© has a "13" dial in his book, same as my watch below...but he never found out what it refers to...I've asked him.


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Aha, but there is an answer, Paul. You and Rene just haven't found it yet. :wallbash: Keep searching. :sweatdrop:


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> I just bought this one on ebay:


Tried the internet for JMC but with no luck is that a maple leaf on the dial if so it could have a Canadian connection, just a thought.


----------



## plumsteadblue (Sep 4, 2004)

Silver Hawk said:


> watchnutz said:
> 
> 
> > Researching these things can be fun as well as educational. My thoughts are that the initials are the awardee and the F.F.Beall is the name to research. Just a quick look and i found reference to a businessman and some sort of engineer.
> ...


Just a thought is it anything to do with new York fire dept precinct 13, I had a watch from one of the new York fire deptâ€™s a few years ago now and it had a number on the dial like that ( not 13 ) and was from an old fireman who got it from his fire dept as some sort of presentation, so as I say just a thought.

John


----------

